
Google API Console links to Google corporate SSO in a Google Android tutorial - zyngaro
https://codelabs.developers.google.com/codelabs/advanced-android-kotlin-training-maps/#2
======
mtmail
There's a "Report a mistake" link on the bottom left of the page.

